# Which F350



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

White Truck - 2006 F350 6.0 - includes almost new 8.5 XV plow 90K miles asking $20,000
Grey Truck - 2007 F350 6.0 - no plow 60K miles asking $21,000

White truck is one owner with 6.0 updates done
Both trucks have brand new tires and are both in great shape

Save the 6.0 bashing that's not what this is about
The truck would be my daily driver/work/plow truck


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally like your current F350, but I would go with the grey one for the crew cab.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The grey truck has a new western on it but its $4,000 extra and I run fishers only


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

if your into fishers then go white. The crew cab is sweet if you need the room. 2 years ago i changed from a super cab to a crew cab and don't think I could go back. However if this is your work truck and plow truck then the supercab will fit into more places. As long as the 6.0 is maintained it should treat you well, I had a 05 that ran great. Good luck. Matt


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I like them both =(


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the white color for staying clean looking compared to the dark grey color, but a crew cab is nice to have. So I vote for the grey F350


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Stik208;1621611 said:


> I personally like your current F350, but I would go with the grey one for the crew cab.





xgiovannix12;1621637 said:


> I like them both =(


I to like the grey one because its a crew cab.

They both are great looking rigs though. Good luck!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

White one, its the one I'd personally choose. But, with the grey one you can keep the Western wiring.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If the white one has plowed since new I think I would buy the grey one. If it has only plowed a year or 2 then I would take the white one for the saving. I don't think the mileage is a big issue for a diesel, they go forever it seems.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The plow on the white one was put on last winter, it's virtually unused


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So if you think that plow is worth 4k then the white truck is 5k cheaper. Unless you needed a quad cab I would take the white one for sure, that is a big savings.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

I personally dislike log bed trucks on ext. cabs. My choice is the white one.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Well since I had an identical dark shadow grey 06 I'm voting for the crew cab! Get an egr delete done and you'll be safe! And please put exhaust on it! Nothing sounds better than an open dee up 6.0!


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

i say the white one.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the white one, granted it has more mileage, but the price with the plow, I don't think you could beat it with a stick.. Both are good looking trucks though, good luck!


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

Not a Ford man but the white one already has the plow and 6.0 updates. Unless you need a crew cab go with the white one.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions, the white truck is the better deal, just needed some backup thoughts.

I'll let you know how I do tomorrow.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I would go with the white one...the 6.0 updates along are around $1500 then add the new plow $6000 not to mention its a supper cab so its not as long.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

White one is better


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the white one.


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

If the updates for the engine were done on the white one and it already has the fisher plow setup for you i would go with that. As long as you don't need crew cab. I would lean towards the grey one if the engine updates were done but since not and no plow i would go with the white one. 
Good luck!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the grey one but the price of the white one with plow is hard to beat if that's going rate for 6.0's in your area. It looks like the grey one has a mount on it??? Does it come with that? 
Get service records if you can. I'm not bashing the 6.0 but they can be major PITA so finding out if it was for previous owners would be nice.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

And the winner is...


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

^ We will know by 2:00 today


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hope you went the gray route.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

just my 2 cents, I'd go gray one, for $1000 more an 07 and its only got 60k, I'd say thats a no brainer.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

^ what they said! Lol


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Man i am JEALOUS. The white one is exactly what I have been looking for at a good price.

I definately like the white one more.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

NO Decision today other than I did not buy the white one. (Yet)

-No coolant and very dirty in coolant tank
-Very dirty interior
-More rust than I would have liked
-Check Engine light is on (probably from EGR delete)
- Has not been driven since June
-Truck was used for work, not that it wont be in the future, but you know what I mean

The seller of the grey truck couldn't meet this afternoon so that will have to wait until Tuesday

New prices 
Grey Truck $19,00 FIRM
White Truck wants $19,000, but I could get it for $18,500 maybe $18,000


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Carfax on both are OK
White truck one owner no accidents
Grey truck two owner, with an accident in 07 shortly after the first owner got it

The grey truck owner seems like a dim wit


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok I retract my first pick! Get the white one, no accidents is a big plus ESP when you want to sell it in the future


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Find some more...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you getting rid of the dually?


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

white one that thing is beautiful


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

White one.

If you think that interior is bad, you'd think my 99 Chevy is a junkyard


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Stik208;1622499 said:


> Are you getting rid of the dually?


Yes I am, im selling it to a member on here as soon as winter is over


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

No coolant in the degas bottle would worry me a lot.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

WilliamOak;1622598 said:


> No coolant in the degas bottle would worry me a lot.


Yea it was empty when the motor was off and very low when running. Even worse it was oily in there and if anyone knows the oil cooler disaster they know what this means.

It has the EGR delete but that is not a solve all the oil cooler is still the issue.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oil cooler or head gaskets. Either way a costly repair.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Or both. See if you can buy the plow, plates, and wiring off the white truck and buy the gray truck and put it on.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd go with the grey one while they are both diesels, and the motor might last forever everything around them doesn't and 30k miles is 30k miles no matter how you cut it. Of course it might be a little long depending on where you are planning on putting it with the crew cab 8ft bed


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow that white one looks a lot worse condition in your pics, if he wants to be honest he should post the pics u took on the add. I would make sure it isn't a serious problem then offer him 17. Definetly try to avoid down time and how much is your squally for sale for or how much are you getting rid of it for if you mind me asking? Are u selling it without the spreader, plow , backrack and tank? Other then that best of luck to you.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Egr delete helps not blow the head gaskets, in my 6.0s I always left barely any coolant in the degas bottle for expansion


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Buy the grey truck even if the owner is a dim wit! You have some serious issues to deal with on the white truck that include the Turbo Charger and head gaskets. If the white truck hasn't been driven since June the vanes on the turbo are most likely rusted/frozen in place and the truck has blown head gaskets which is a huge repair.

New turbo is worth $1,800
Head Gaskets and ARP studs cost me just shy of $7,000 last fall with a couple of extra goodies thrown in.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Run from that white truck dude.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

White truck looks worse in the pics you took, 6.0s that are used for work seem to run better since they were driven alot and "worked", but not driving a 6.0 since June is a no no w a 6.0, my mechanics 6.0 blew head gaskets at 9500 miles since he didn't drive it alot and let it sit, how about a cheap 6.4 instead, you could find one w around 100k for 22-25k


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me throw another one I found in the mix - a nice compromise of both trucks from above - same 19-20K price

Here is the CL add
06 f350 FX4 xlt diesel ext. cab 8 ft. bed
74,000 miles
6.0 powerstroke
well maintained
trans recently serviced
fuel filters just done
oil and filter every 5000
coolant flushed at 68000
xdp coolant filter a must on these engines
sinister EGR delete
diamond eye 4" turbo back exhaust
always used xdp fuel additive in every tank to keep the injectors happy!
sct tuner with innovative custom tunes that can be included in sale for the right price
triple gauge pod with boost,oil temp, and EGT gauge
2008 super duty tail lights
have a set of brand new black housing harley edition headlights as well as the stock ones
6000k hids in the headlights
3000k hids in the foglights
new brakes all around
brand new 34.5"x18" NITTO trail grapplers cost me $1300
2" leveling kit not installed yet included with sale
overall truck is very clean inside and out


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I have ruled the white one out.

Well time to go plow - one last time for the year 1-3 on the way with 1" on the ground now


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a nice 6.0, what's it doing your way? We've got snow here just slushy so far no accumulation yet


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

SalNazzaro;1623252 said:


> That's a nice 6.0, what's it doing your way? We've got snow here just slushy so far no accumulation yet


my house a solid 1.5" - 2" on the ground including pavement - Allentown probably has 1" on the ground - leaving now


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn, lucky you! Have fun be safe out there!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I saw that truck on CL also, its been on there for awhile now. It does look really clean and I think the price is good. Looks a ton better than the white truck.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that you show the gray X-Cab...go for that one if it looks good


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does it have to be a crew or X cab? We just picked this unmolested 2002 F250 up for one of our oustside salepeople for $17,200 OTD but it's a 7.3 with only 59k on it.





































They are out there you just have to really look for them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

WilliamOak;1622598 said:


> No coolant in the degas bottle would worry me a lot.


They're known for cracking. It would set off a light in my mind for sure, but there's a big chance it's just the tank.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, and buy one with miles. Damn those prices seem way high to me. You're buying a 6.0. I go to bat for them all the time, but I also paid less for both of my 6.0's put together. And my 05 is a CCLB lariat srw 350. I love em for the value you get for your money; if I were spending that kind of $, I'd shop around a lil more.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

We got around 2 inches


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Get that grey extended cab!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the grey ec truck - so clean!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the last one you posted i suppose.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Did you buy a truck?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Didnt buy anything, the seller of the grey EC never/wont get back to me so that's a dead lead, and I never went to look at the CC grey truck, since the storms and AC trips kept me busy.

Still looking though, might go back on the 450 hunt and then get a nissan maxima as my driver/date car


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

You should really look at the 07 F350 for sale in the classified section here. Looks a lot cleaner than these trucks you are looking at although he has not posted any interior pictures.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Always frustrating when sellers never get back to you. Truck searching is the worst. Always plenty of clean cheap trucks out there when you're not seriously looking then when it comes time to pull the trigger NADA.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

WilliamOak;1628011 said:


> Always frustrating when sellers never get back to you. Truck searching is the worst. Always plenty of clean cheap trucks out there when you're not seriously looking then when it comes time to pull the trigger NADA.


Truth right there, I even have cash just waiting to go on the right one up to $30,000

I guess when I find the right one I will know it.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Personally I'd buy the grey one. 60k miles less for is huge, and probably has never been plowed with. Spring is here now, might not need the plow for the next winter and you'd have to store it somewhere.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Im thinking about selling mine. only got 66,000 miles. If the price is right i will let it go. It has a clean report. Never had any problems with the truck since i bought. I bought it new and have been the only owner and driver.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mackman 

What kind of tires do you have on there? How much did they run you? How do you like them? I like the look of them and in need of some new tires


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

fordtruck661;1628166 said:


> Mackman
> 
> What kind of tires do you have on there? How much did they run you? How do you like them? I like the look of them and in need of some new tires


They are 33in dick cepeck mud countrys. I like them. I cant remember the price. But im sure tire rack has them. They been on for about 4 years. cuz i never drive the truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mackman;1628159 said:


> Im thinking about selling mine. only got 66,000 miles. If the price is right i will let it go. It has a clean report. Never had any problems with the truck since i bought. I bought it new and have been the only owner and driver.


Sexy truck


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Matt, Sawboy's F350 is sick and only has 55k on it. I think you saw it and have been posting in his thread. Thats the truck to buy if you ask me.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

BlueRam2500;1628839 said:


> Matt, Sawboy's F350 is sick and only has 55k on it. I think you saw it and have been posting in his thread. Thats the truck to buy if you ask me.


X2. But he is not posting interior pics yet?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mackman;1628159 said:


> Im thinking about selling mine. only got 66,000 miles. If the price is right i will let it go. It has a clean report. Never had any problems with the truck since i bought. I bought it new and have been the only owner and driver.
> 
> Thats a sick truck! If I didn't buy the truck I have now I would have love to buy your truck. Best truck a ford and a western spreader.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

If I'm going DRW I'm getting an F450; for logistics reasons if i go F350 it needs to be SRW


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I will find you a truck if you're patient. PM me details of exactly what you want and what you'd consider settling for as well. Price range, miles, trim level, years, etc.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

how big is the search area?
300miles away(generic PA in mapquest)
2010 F-350XL 46,000 miles $29,900
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...SUPER-CAB-AIR-CONDITIONING-W0QQAdIdZ458856358

Same area 62,000miles F-450 $30,000
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...-F-450-Lariat-Pickup-Truck-W0QQAdIdZ466535699

US dollar is a little stronger for a slight added buying power currently


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Its been a long few weeks since I started this post. As you know I looked at the white one and was not impressed. I looked at the crew cab grey truck last Friday. The truck was beat and dirty and did I say beat. Literally looked at it for 3 minutes and left.

Finally took a long road trip to south jersey and purchased this 06. Very nice shape and nice engine and cosmetic mods. I wont take delivery until the end of the month, due to him getting the title.

Thanks for all the input


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice dude that truck is real clean.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats a great looking truck, good luck with it and remember to have fun plowing in it


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks sharp! You'll love it. Wait till the first time you actually get to work it. You won't look back I can tell you that. Take care of it and it'll take care of you. Filter service, fuel treatment, and a clean EGR or delete for starters. Lose the cat if you want it to sound like a jet LOL.

294k on my 05 100% stock including stock exhaust, etc. Works its ass off daily. 242k on my 04, 100% stock except for no cat and also gets used and severely abused.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice truck! Work it hard don't baby it, change the oil and filter at 5,000-5,500 miles, fuel filters every other oil change, and that truck will last you a long time.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Nice truck*

Make sur u get ARP head studs, to bullet proof your truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's clean. Nice find.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

FISHERBOY;1632473 said:


> Make sur u get ARP head studs, to bullet proof your truck.


That's totally not necessary, especially if he plans to leave it in stock form. Lifting heads is usually due to overboosting thanks to tuners, etc. And "bulletproofing" typically means the egr/oil cooler.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Only reason I'd upgrade to the ARP studs is if the stock ones let go, then might as well- you're in there anyway.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Ever priced em?


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

It's about a $5,000 job to do head studs and gaskets on a 6.0. I had mine done in October of 2012 and it cost me $6,900 but I had a couple of surprises and some other goodies I had planned as long as they had her apart. About 80% of the cost of that job is labor because of the way they have to do them.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's a nice 06' Ford, congrats on the find. Love the grille!


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Just do an egr delete and you'll be good to go Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Got the truck yesterday, very cool and I gave it a quick cleanup, as of today it is already dirty with mud and construction debris

Tomorrow I will do some towing

My girlfriend and I just love that straight pipe turbo whissssstle:whistling:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

No disrespect: but turbo whistle gets *****es wet


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1634033 said:


> No disrespect: but turbo whistle gets *****es wet


N/A IDI diesels is where it's at. Dozens of horsepower.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mark13;1634035 said:


> Dozens of horsepower.


:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice truck man. 

For the record, my interior is mint. Just haven't posted pics yet.


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Mackman;1628159 said:


> Im thinking about selling mine. only got 66,000 miles. If the price is right i will let it go. It has a clean report. Never had any problems with the truck since i bought. I bought it new and have been the only owner and driver.


Wow! I think this is my new favorite truck on PS. That thing is mint man congrats!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice find Matthew glad it worked out for you.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, got the new trailer, truck, exmark, now I need a new Skidsteer and dump and ill be set for another year or two


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice looking truck and a beautiful girl, lucky guy! I'd pull the trigger on that deal ASAP if ya know what I mean.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Looking good buddy. Have to take it to the next ac trip. On a side note im getting my studs and gaskets done and heads machined for 3700. Didnt think it was a terrible price since parts are about 1500.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Pulled 12,000 Lbs today, pretty powerful, has a 50 HP tune on it

I was more worried about my hitch ripping off then power or transmission problems


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice load


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice N.H. skid!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you install the leveling kit?


----------

